# Need Help Fast!!!



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello yall I have a 10g tank that i have one betta two corys( the third died), one otto algae eatter, and one netrite snail. Two days ago I turned the light off and removed one of the two bulbs and when I replaced the missing bulb I noticed white spots on my tank wall filter intake tube, and my betta log. and was wondering how do I handle this I was not meaning to breed the corys at anytime. Need help fast.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

i myself have never seen cory eggs but if your sure thats what it is 100% and you dont wana rase them yourself , possibly someone could take them on , i would if i could get them safely . what region are you located in and what type of corys are they ?


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Whoa...don't panic...those are most likely nerite snail eggs. The will not hatch out in your tank, as nerite snails need salt (brackish water) in order to breed. And from what all I have read, they are extremely hard to breed anyway.

Try scratching one of the white eggs off the glass etc. If they are really hard and very difficult to remove, I can _*guarantee*_ they are nerite snail eggs and _*not*_ cory eggs. I have nerite eggs all over my tanks and they are harmless, just hard to remove.
*none


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

ok i try to check em to see if they are netrite eggs
im in clarendon county sc usa


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

i just tried to scrap one off and they moved easily but still stuck to the tank wall but not hard to move when i took one off and replaced it back on wall and I dont know if my eyes fooled me or not i think some of the egg's contents was twitching around some but not sure


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok..I could be wrong then. Are the eggs/spots in clusters together or each separate from one another? Are they kind of a jelly like substance and soft like? Pictures would really be helpful. 

Anyone else got any ideas?

P.S. Found an online pic...do they look like these?

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c69/xxBusterxx/IMG_0644.jpg


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

i tried to get some of my tiger nerite snails to breed , i put them in a nursery tank with a higher salt content but they didnt like it at all and went immobile and drew up as if they were drying out in the water. they all recovered to 100% after a transfer back to clean water . i think its because they travel back to brackish from fresh but not until they want to so maybe my guys werent in the mood. if it is the snails then id just remove them but if somehow we do have cory baby's that hatch im in ATL and id be willing to travel some to give them a home. but we cant really remove them until they hatch and get a few days on them id think and even then it will be delicate but as far as care if it turns out your lucky enough to have cory babys the betta may eat the fry so we wont wait long , im not working at the present so we can be in contact if that comes about as far as caring for the eggs , dont , if the corys did lay eggs it meant something was probably really good in the environment id say as its not something they do as much in captivity in smaller tanks . good luck with it either way and take care.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

they was clustered together like in that photo lonedove
i took out the betta and algae eatter for now
The corys are staying at the bottom and not going near the eggs at the moment either so i left then in for now


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yep, I'd say you have cory eggs. That is kinda out of my league as I've never kept corys, but someone on here who has raised corys from eggs can definitely help.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

well thanks for the help though lone dove


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Hopefully, you will have a nice surprise with cories hatching and no effort on your part. I had 3 dwarf cories (hasbrosus) in a 5 gal tank for well over a year with a few male guppies - just a very pleasant little planted tank. Low maintenance with just weekly water changes. 

In doing a wc one week last spring and starting to get into the gravel to vac, I noticed tiny movements among the gravel. When looking closer I saw I had lots of cory fry in various sizes, some looking like they had just hatched and some looking already like mini adults. I had never even noticed the eggs. Over the next couple of weeks, I ended up with over 4 dozen thriving fry. Sold 3 dozen to LFS and still have over a dozen spread out a bit now in a couple of tanks. 

I had been always feeding NutraFin live bearer food (which is really tiny) because of the guppies and Hikari micro pellets and had no need to change that for these fry. They apparently adapted just fine. So in my case, there was no added effort needed for these babies, but I had no potential predators as neither the guppies nor the hasbrosus adults were interested in them.

Best of luck with yours. I love cories. What kind do you have anyway?


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

yaaay , its ... BABY'S !!!!! i have 2 nursery running rite now , currently have about 25 pineapple sword tail fry at about 1/2 inch at the moment and between i guess 3-50 endler fry at 2 1/2-3 weeks i had 2 females both pop within a week of each other. i have never had any of my egg layers successfully hatch out and i think its because of my other fish and there curious and hungry temperaments. keeping baby fish is easy to do , although i use the little wisper I1-3 air pump driven filters or a sponge filter if you dont have filtration and you did end up moving them it will require atleast a daily 10% water swap which for a small tank is nothing but 1-2 16 oz sups of water . but with the filtration i do it about every 4 days , probably more than needed but im already there doing other stuff with multiple other tanks so its not hard 4 me. Fry dont require a whole lot and being that corys are alga eaters even if you didnt do anything like first bites (a powdered high protine baby fish food i use for my fry) they will eat left over flake and pellit food bits and small plant particles etc. if there is no threat of them being eaten though i cant see why youd need to move them. I hope your babys come soon and that you enjoy raising them as much as my wife and i do. just remember you didnt ask for this so id probably do nothing if i wasnt looking to breed them and the tank will balance out the number factors , separating weak from strong as the smaller slower fish get eaten by the betta .. (what king of cory's are they and what type and gender is your betta , that id think will be the big decider... some betta are less aggressive than others but all are aggressive as most all ppl understand. i have an elephant ear that chases ghost shrimp out of the tank just like my cichlids do. i wake up some mornings to find them dried out at the desh where he sits. so with any luck he wont act up , but they have good eyes and he will see the fry .


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Cories are not algae eaters, they are omnivores that require a higher protien diet.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

i just saw the snail at the eggs but ill keep yall updated and let yall know if it is snail or cory but Im almost certain that its cory eggs lost the first batch (betta got out of hes container), but there was more laid yesterday and when i checkon on the fish the snail was at the eggs not sure now beginning to second guess myself. i picked up some fry food but I have some crushed freezed dried shrimp as a backup


----------

